# *Possibility of an unofficial competition in Gowanda, New York*



## Homeschool Cubing (Aug 24, 2022)

So my Dad is the pastor at our church, and we have been thinking about doing an unofficial cubing competition in Gowanda, NY. Nothing is decided yet, I just wanted to see if anyone here could possibly be interested. Here are a few important things about this competition (if it happens):

-Masks / Negative tests would not be required.
-Registration would be free of charge.
-We are looking to get 20-40 competitors.
-We would format this just like a WCA competition, with groups and rounds, and likely a regular average of 5 for each competitor in each event.
-We would likely have 2x2, 3x3, 3x3 OH, Pyraminx, Square-1, Skewb, and possibly Mirror Blocks just for fun.

If you have any suggestions or questions, please go ahead and reply to this post.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 24, 2022)

Why not just host an official one?


----------



## LBr (Aug 24, 2022)

Owen Morrison said:


> Why not just host an official one?


I guess if you hold it at your dads church then it could be popular on the wca if reg is free.

the only thing would be to get a delegate on board and crank up competitor numbers, in other words scale it up


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 24, 2022)

Yeah, if you get a delegate and make it official it’s probably going to attract more people anyway. If that happens I’d probably go if it doesn’t clash with other plans.


----------



## Homeschool Cubing (Aug 25, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Yeah, if you get a delegate and make it official it’s probably going to attract more people anyway. If that happens I’d probably go if it doesn’t clash with other plans.





LBr said:


> I guess if you hold it at your dads church then it could be popular on the wca if reg is free.
> 
> the only thing would be to get a delegate on board and crank up competitor numbers, in other words scale it up





Owen Morrison said:


> Why not just host an official one?


The main reason we don't want to host an official competition is because (A) we live far away from any delegates, and (B) if it was WCA it would be tough to have it be free and to not require masks / negative tests.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 25, 2022)

Some delegates are willing to travel, and I've seen a free comp once (in Armenia tbf). And nowadays COVID restrictions are lowering in the US.


----------



## LBr (Aug 25, 2022)

Homeschool Cubing said:


> The main reason we don't want to host an official competition is because (A) we live far away from any delegates, and (B) if it was WCA it would be tough to have it be free and to not require masks / negative tests.


Interesting on the mask front. Where I live no one has to wear masks at comps or prove negative tests (except I wear a mask whenever I’m in a comp). On The delegate point, idrk where they
live but I’m sure there’s like 2 or 3 that would help

edit: ok I looked at like 5 comps in the Northeast and most of them had some kind of safety info, maybe the bullet will have to be bitten


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 25, 2022)

LBr said:


> Interesting on the mask front. Where I live no one has to wear masks at comps or prove negative tests (except I wear a mask whenever I’m in a comp). On The delegate point, idrk where they
> live but I’m sure there’s like 2 or 3 that would help
> 
> edit: ok I looked at like 5 comps in the NE and most of them had some kind of safety info, maybe the bullet will have to be bitten


Assuming NE is supposed to be NY, it's possible that safety precautions were put in place by the organizers. But I think the delegates might have a say in this as well, so I guess the best way is to contact someone. @Homeschool Cubing I can PM you some delegates in the area if you want, since we're kind of in the same region.


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 25, 2022)

And what about negative tests is killing you so much?


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 26, 2022)

i will do it if im not busy what day woud it be at


----------



## Homeschool Cubing (Aug 26, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Assuming NE is supposed to be NY, it's possible that safety precautions were put in place by the organizers. But I think the delegates might have a say in this as well, so I guess the best way is to contact someone. @Homeschool Cubing I can PM you some delegates in the area if you want, since we're kind of in the same region.


I have already researched where the nearest delegates are and even talked to them in person about hosting a competition, but we have decided that an unofficial competition (if there is any at all) would just be easier.


----------

